# New topic: coping with disabilities or injuries



## candice912

I think this forum covers a vast array of topics, but what happens if one's spouse has a heart attack, diagnosed with a chronic condition or has a severe car accident? Even the best of relationships, both husband and wife, becomes altered and strained under these conditions. Often they live in silence and yet we all know someone who has a chronic illness or injury. Well if you don't, maybe they just didn't tell you. Maybe some on here don't talk about it and how they have coped in their marriage, because there isn't a section for it. I should know, I'm one of them. Mine is invisible and no one would know unless I told them, except my husband. And for my husband and the countless like him, I don't know where to tell them to go for advice on being a good husband or coping in a situation like this.

I propose a new section for *chronic disabilities, both visible and invisible disabilities*. This can cover anything from cancer, MS, diabetes, fybro,arthritis, chronic back/ neck injuries. Obviously, people that are coping with shorter term injuries and illnesses can post for help and support.


----------

